# Switching Home Again to Avid - OK?



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Two have microchips with Avid and one with Home Again. (One of the Avid chips is new and is on a temp basis for a few days 'till I decide for sure what to do.)

Which is better? I'd like to have them all on the same company. How do they switch them?

I don't know how to compare these and honestly I think if I call them I'll end up confused or not know the right questions to ask. Sometimes there's things that they don't tell you.

Any and all advise will be greatly appreciated because I need to take care of this soon. Thanks!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think you can switch them. If you have a Home Again chip implanted then you register the dog with Home Again. An Avid chip with Avid. If you want the Home Again dog registered with Avid then you'll need to get an Avid chip implanted. 

At least, that's my understanding. You can always call the company and not let the person off the phone til they explain so that you can understand.

Olivia


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, that's what I initially thought and one of them had said that it can be switched. It was only a short conversation on my part because I have been in transit to another State and starting another job, etc. I'm definitely going to call back and verify and ask a lot of questions. That is on my agenda today. 

I've heard both are respectable companies. Does anyone have a personal opinion of the two regarding their type of service(s)?


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh cool! Let us know here what they say. I too have 2 dogs with Home Again and one with Avid. I'd love to combine them but was told it was impossible.

No opinion on the companies, seem comparable.
Olivia


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I spoke with Avid and the gal almost drove me nuts speaking too fast and not properly listening to my specific questions. She admitted she spoke too fast. She said all the chips are manufactured by Avid and in so many words, these other companies such as Home Again have the chip under their name but the manufacturer is Avid. Ok, she said that yes, you can transfer the Home Again number over to Avid. No problem. Since the conversation was difficult due to her not listening well, I didn't get to cover other benefits Avid might have and still need to look up their site again and check it out to compare with Home Again. I didn't see any extra benefits, even at additional cost, in Avid's brochure that I have.

I pulled up Home Again's site and also called. I was much more pleased with the representative vs Avid's, much more so. I have one registered with Home Again at $16.99 for the **lifetime** excluding extra benefits. 

Home Again has a plan at the same price $16.99 **yearly**which includes calls to the ASPCA Poison and Control (must call HA first); 500 mile radius airline return of your pet if found within that radius; and $3,000 medical coverage for while your pet is lost.

I'd like to hear opinions about these two if anyone could chime in. It seems Home Again has more available if you want to pay that same amount on a yearly basis. I really don't need any additional expenses but that is something to consider.


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Home Again rep I spoke with said that through their plan that you can contact the Poison and Control Center free through them, later mentioning it is the ASPCA. I was looking at one of their latest successes about the puppy mill raid in MS and noticed in the area where they offer the Free Pet Safety Pack that it says it has their toll-free number on there. I need to contact Home Again and ask why she told me that we can call through their company first instead of just calling toll-free directly to the ASPCA's Poison and Control number. Doesn't make sense that her statement, during the call, led me to believe that to get information I'd have to go through them. Or, maybe they're trying to make it sound better on their part, like, uh, if I'd lost the number to that toll-free line. I need to contact them again.

As far as a pet being lost miles away, normally they're not going to be all that far, so the air travel benefit is good if one's pet did cross State lines by someone having taken it and transported it. But I wonder how long after a pet is lost that the air travel benefit is valid. She didn't have the answers. There was another person in their company that handles that aspect.

Any opinions about Home Again and Avid? Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think I'll probably be going with Home Again. I just called the number listed here and I was lucky to get through. The lady told me that there's a $65 charge if one calls but if you're registered with Home Again, there's no charge. They'll have the info on file when you call and you won't be charged. She said there's usually 20 staff members working and of course there's times of high call volume.

So far, I'm leaning towards Home Again and might change the other two dogs from Avid to Home Again as well. It seems Home Again has more to offer than Avid.


The following is from ASPCA email I received and I guess it's true what Home Again said about their company having a free call to the poison control center. There are charges according to the ASPCA.


If your dog or cat accidentally ingests any potentially harmful products and you need emergency advice, please consult your veterinarian or the ASPCA’s Animal Poison Control Center at (888) 426-4435 (a fee applies) or www.aspca.org/apcc.

Latest News from the Frontlines of Animal Welfare
November 25, 2009

_That's 888. I don't know how that icon is getting into that number!! (lol)_


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I like Home Again. They give us free laminated ID cards twice a year. Includes a photo (you upload) of your dog, our Vet's name/number and their microchip number. You get a small one for your keyring and a credit card sized one.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I've had no problems with Home Again. All four chi's, and our cat has it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody has the Home Again chip because that's what my vet uses. I didn't have a choice between it and Avid. Home Again is a division of the AKC, so I would think it would be a reputable company. 

And you don't have to pay the extra yearly fee if you don't want to. The dog is permanently registered with their database once it is chipped and the info sent in. But it does cover the extras if you want... the poison hotline number for example.

Like Therese said, you do get the laminated ID cards with their picture, which is nice.


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Right, sometimes we take what the vet has at that time. I'm really gravitating toward Home Again. I see nothing special with Avid and of course I wasn't happy with the conversation I had with one of their reps here while back. (I won't judge them because of one rep.) But they did tell me that they manufacture all the chips and the other companies such as HA carry it. 

I saw it mentioned in a pet article recently about a pet that was found and returned. It mentioned HA so I guess the pet was microchipped by them and got the free ride home.

HA is the way to go, I think. I'll be checking when my other's are due again and see about switching theirs as well.


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

My mind is made up. I called Home Again and updated our address. I didn't realize that I had renewed the membership at the $16.99 price so one of my Chi dogs has been on that good plan. And he told me that regardless if a member renews it or not, you can call in and update your info as many times as you have to and there's NO charge vs Avid at $6.00 for an update. That's what Avid told me while ago when I wanted to update our address for Avid. Since they have my phone number (and vet's number who does have the current address), I'll be leave it as is but will be soon be changing this other one from Avid to Home Again.

When Avid's rep answered the phone it was the same one that I spoke with when I opened this thread. I thought, "Surely, not again." 

I prefer Home Again's reps because they're so pleasant and professional. This last call has made my decision. My other two dogs are due soon and are going to Home Again.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

You can register any chip with any registry company. Avid number can be registered with HomeAgain, AKC CAR, 24PetWatch, etc. Same the other way around. I don't use Avid strictly for the principle of the thing. Nothing against the chip, I just don't like the company. They are the ones that still refuse to share their encryption information, which has led to long fought legal battles across the chip industry. Their reps are not good, such as you experienced. And just FYI, all chips are not manufactured by them. 

Home Again used to be partners with AKC and it was the same chip registry, which initially started me in that direction. Now it is two seperate entities. Home Again is still a great company; however, I register all my chips, including any Home Again chips used by vets on the rescues, with AKC Companion Animal Recovery. HomeAgain has a lifetime enrollment plan and a monthly enrollment plan. Before the split, I used the lifetime plan. I've never had to call the Pet Poison Control and for the savings in monthly premiums, I'd pay the per incident charge if I ever need it. You can still update your records as often as you'd like for no charge, etc. AKC CAR has a lifetime enrollment fee as well. And based on the proven track record, I'm confident in the company and the fact that they will always be around. 

I'm glad you decided to go with HomeAgain. It was absolutely the best choice. HomeAgain's goal is just that...getting the pet home again.


----------

